# I'm torn...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Indonesia executes 6 for drug offenses, sets off diplomatic storm
I'm torn with my thoughts on this. I feel for the families involved. Knowing that your loved one is being held in a foreign country, on death row, has to be horrible. I can't imagine what they are going through. Then the other side of me is like, YOU WERE SMUGGLING DRUGS INTO A COUNTRY WITH A KNOWN DEATH PENALTY FOR SUCH THINGS!!! Who's fault is that!!?? 
Ok, am I an ass?! lol
Indonesia executes 6 for drug offenses, sets off diplomatic storm - CNN.com


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't be torn. They made their choices and those choices they freely made got them where they are. Some believe the risk is worth it or that they are too good to be caught. The drug trade usually has a short career path from street thug to king pin usually all get brought down. Except the drug paddlers in North America they are protected by the government and laws. Pharmaceuticals are the largest industry next to military and their tactics are deplorable. Research deaths and sicknesses from legal drugs. It's shocking.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mishie my good friend,

No reason to be torn about this news and NO you are not an ASS. 

Indonesia is controlled by muslimes. These idiots took a risk and it did not end well for them. No reason to go to Indonesia especially to break their laws.

Thanks


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yall beat me to it. Play with fire and you will get burned eventually. 

Didn't Indonesia whip some kids with a cane for spraying graffiti a while back? That set off a diplomatic storm too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not so conflicted Mish. They knew what they were doing when they tried to enter a country with drugs and that they surely knew had the death penalty. I suspect some, if not all, their families knew what these individuals where into and knew would come to no other ending but either dead or in jail.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

My compassionate side leans towards the families, not so much for the drug smugglers. =)


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Indonesia executes 6 for drug offenses, sets off diplomatic storm
> I'm torn with my thoughts on this. I feel for the families involved. Knowing that your loved one is being held in a foreign country, on death row, has to be horrible. I can't imagine what they are going through. Then the other side of me is like, YOU WERE SMUGGLING DRUGS INTO A COUNTRY WITH A KNOWN DEATH PENALTY FOR SUCH THINGS!!! Who's fault is that!!??
> Ok, am I an ass?! lol
> Indonesia executes 6 for drug offenses, sets off diplomatic storm - CNN.com


Mish there's and old saying "If you can't do the time don't do the crime!" And no you're not an ASS.:spank:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you are foolish enough not to know the laws/rules of what is or isn't permissible in a foreign land or foolish enough to ignore them tough. Each nation has a right to decide for itself what the penalties for transgression are. Its called sovereignty. Fair or not, its safe to say they will not do it again. 

Keep in mind the the Federal government puts lots of diplomatic and/or economic pressure on countries to fight drug lords and cartels all in our name. In that respect Indonesia is doing what we ask of it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I bet they are sending a message with this execution. "We don't care who you are or where you come from. Don't bring drugs here or we will kill you. And nothing your leaders say or do will save you."


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Try converting a Muslim to Christianity in Iran. Same penalty for a far less serious offense. I support the death penalty for capital crimes that shock the conscience and have extenuating circumstances that warrant the ultimate punishment. Not drug smuggling and not for violating bullshit apostasy laws.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What about tears for those addicted to the drugs they smuggle? What about those dead in the grave from the drugs , we like to just gloss over that ,drugs being a victimless crime and all. No sympathy for those put to death not a bit. 
Tears for families, yes for those with millions of dead children due to drugs. Visit the grave yard some time tell me then how your drugs are so harmless.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> My compassionate side leans towards the families, not so much for the drug smugglers. =)


Maybe this will help;

My brother-in-law is a dipshit. I used to feel compassion for his wife and children. His children both ended up being dipshits like their old man and his wife is an enabler who asks for advise but never acts upon it so she continues to live in a dipshit environment.

Same probably applies to the families of the dipshits who got caught smuggling drugs into a muslime country.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> What about tears for those addicted to the drugs they smuggle? What about those dead in the grave from the drugs , we like to just gloss over that ,drugs being a victimless crime and all. No sympathy for those put to death not a bit.
> Tears for families, yes for those with millions of dead children due to drugs. Visit the grave yard some time tell me then how your drugs are so harmless.


One more time, if you play with fire you will get burned eventually. That goes for the dealers and the users.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> What about tears for those addicted to the drugs they smuggle? What about those dead in the grave from the drugs , we like to just gloss over that ,drugs being a victimless crime and all. No sympathy for those put to death not a bit.
> Tears for families, yes for those with millions of dead children due to drugs. Visit the grave yard some time tell me then how your drugs are so harmless.


You beat me to it!! The drug smugglers indirectly have blood on their hands!!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Indonesia? Disgusting. More hypocrites indulging in murder and making a big dramatic show.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Try converting a Muslim to Christianity in Iran. Same penalty for a far less serious offense. I support the death penalty for capital crimes that shock the conscience and have extenuating circumstances that warrant the ultimate punishment. Not drug smuggling and not for violating bullshit apostasy laws.


Good point. I had been looking at the drug smuggling aspect only. Christianity does have its martyrs starting with Jesus. It takes a devout Christian to do what he is called to do.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think this is just another anti death penalty push. Amnesty international plus CNN. Plus 28 pounds of cocaine. That's the war on drugs for ya, all but ban tobacco then legalize pot.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I can think of a few places in these here United States where the same kind of punishment could be successfully applied. Drugs aren't a victimless crime IMO. They could start in Chicago.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/myanmar-woman-screams-innocence-saudi-beheading-video-192345165.html


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Make no mistake, I support exstensive jail sentences for drug smugglers up to and including life. I am reluctant to call junkies themselves victims because it is voluntary, at risk behavior. The families and children are the true victims. Users and pushers are equally culpable in my eyes. Lock them all up.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

We are all free to make our own choices, but we are also responsible for the consequences of those choices.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I look at it like this, there is huge money to be made if you are willing to roll the dice, and mess around with drugs (buying, smuggling...ect) get away with it, and you can come home a wealthy person, get caught....
They knew the risk, they took the chance.....sorry, but I don't feel sorry for them at all, as for their families, well what can I say, when your son/daughter whomever decides to do such things?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mishie my good friend,
> 
> No reason to be torn about this news and NO you are not an ASS.
> 
> ...


no reason to go to indonesia at all. by the way, guess who used to live in indonesia... guess who went to school there?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The number of deaths that would have been caused by their smuggling drugs is unknown, but the odds are in favor of the drugs. When I was at my last continuing ed class for paramedics, a doctor showed a chart. For every kilo of uncut heroin smuggled into our country at least 26 people would die of overdose, and who knows how many from drug turf fights. Sorry, no sympathy on my part.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

To me, it's simple.

Each country has it's own laws.

Some countries (including the USA) have laws that state "If you do XXXX we will arrest you, prosecute you and if you are found guilty you could face the death penalty".

If you enter that country, knowing that breaking a law like drug smuggling will likely get you killed if you are caught, and you do it ANYWAY... well, that's just stupid. In effect, you are helping out your fellow man by eliminating your genes from the gene pool cause you are too stupid to live.

As that great thinker Gallagher once said "If it will get you killed, then don't do it." 

Simple enough.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> You beat me to it!! The drug smugglers indirectly have blood on their hands!!


 On this we agree. For years I did volunteer work in a rehab center before it was a profitable business. Spent many hours staffing and going out to homes and police station to pick up high teenagers, husbands and wife. All walks of life. What is wrong with getting stoned man, it is victimless what is it anyone's business what I smoke inject or snort. 
Come with me to the grave yard. Come with me to the prison cells the psychiatric wards. Then tell me how harmless it is, there will be those that try.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

They have done it before, in 1994 the executed a dutch engineer, age 59 with the name "Van Damme". I rember it just because I thought it was kind of funny because Jean-claude van Damme, kind of an IRL actionmovie in the making 

Scroll down on this link to read more 

ExecutedToday.com » Singapore


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Taiichi Ohno, father of the Toyota production system, taught that to get to the root of a problem, we must ask "why?" 5 times.

why did they die? Because they got caught smuggling drugs.

Why were they smuggling drugs? Because there is a lot of profit in smuggling drugs.

Why is there a lot of profit in drugs? Because some people like drugs and they are illegal

If some people like drugs, why are they illegal? Because those who don't like drugs feel their beliefs are the only valid beliefs.

Why would they think this? Because they are assholes who seek power by trying to control everything and everyone.

So the real problem is that the government there uses terror tactics in order to maintain its control over a population it sees as beneath them. Those guys knew the risks, OK, I get that. So mothers and fathers lose their sons, sons and daughters their fathers, wives their husbands, the guys lose their lives.... and for what? Because they failed to bribe the right people. Those in power didn't get their cut, and examples must be made.

It's pathetic. Governments have perfected organized crime and refuse to catch themselves. Brilliant really.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> .... I support the death penalty for capital crimes that shock the conscience and have extenuating circumstances that warrant the ultimate punishment. Not drug smuggling and not for violating bullshit apostasy laws.


I am with this...

There are certain things which should carry the death plenty... and all of them involve having a VICTIM (somebody is harmed)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> no reason to go to indonesia at all. by the way, guess who used to live in indonesia... guess who went to school there?


Too bad he didn't do his dope peddling there.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Too bad he didn't do his dope peddling there.


no he was just a kid during the time. little barry had better plans than being a drug smugller.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

yup. He was schooled then on how you get some people, the more clueless the better and sacrifice them to leverage the un, knowing full well the parrots go no farther than headlines and will cheer the murders of some nobody's while in the mean time, real dope, big dopers and especially dope money will not be impeded.
People are easy.

(Indo can't get in the un as a dope hub and can't live without dope, like everybody else. Hence, some pawns were ground for a "face" no one has to believe as long as a box gets ticked on a form for the beast. La ~ )


----------

